

Transitional Interfaces - thinker
https://medium.com/design-ux/926eb80d64e3

======
lalos
The trick for great transitions and effects is that they should not be
noticeable to the user. This can make or break a great app and at the end of
the day this extra sugar should not be the main focus of the app rather help
achieve the main purpose. I've seen a couple of apps that go overboard on this
kind of effects and it distracts/annoys you.

